

Free photos every week Use them any way you want – commercially or personally - abinavthakuri
http://crowthestone.com

======
vitovito
You might consider being a little more specific about the provenance of these
photographs, that you took them all and are actively deeding them to the
public domain, so people don't assume you're just taking images from elsewhere
and posting them to a Tumblr. :)

~~~
abinavthakuri
That's definitely a good point! Thanks for the heads up. That is something
I'll take care of.

